# Amplifier Suggestions!



## Hifigunit (Feb 24, 2013)

Long time reader, first time poster.

I cannot tell you how much I have appreciated this forum for my home theater. I have learned so much!

That being said, I have a question. 

I want to replace my Emotiva Amplifier. Why? Well it makes a slight hum. Before you say it.. I have checked the connections, all of home theater equipment is on its own circuit. On specifically for the amplifier. I have filters power cleaners, and on and on. I have also sent the amplifier back to Emotiva for them to service it. They sent it back and said it did not make any hum, however there was a slight squeal coming from a power supply. 

Anyways, I would like to hear from anyone that has any feedback or suggestions on what to replace my Emotiva with. While I don't want to spend thousands, there is some room in the budget for something nice. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you!!!

TV: 65-inch: LG OLED65C7
AVR Receiver Denon AVR-X6200W
Blu-ray: Oppo UDP 205
1 Emotiva XPA-2 Amp
Speakers: 2 Monitor 11 v7
1-Monitor Series center chanel 
4-Monitor Series Surround Speakers


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I just bought an Emotiva A-300, factory refurbished. It is awesome, and sounds as good as all of my B&K's.

Before you spend $$$, get someone to do an experiment with you. Swap out your amp for another one. Then put your Emotiva in someone else's system. See if you still get the hum.

Or, simply place your amp in a secondary audio system in your house (if you have one). Maybe take your amp to a local high end audio store, and place it in their setup. See what happens.

Here is a thought...simply buy another new Emotiva, and put it in your system. You can always send it back.

Does the hum come from the physical amp? Does it come from the speakers? How loud is it?

I have an amp, Sound Valves Mosfet M-32, 300 watts/channel. It makes a very low grade hum. You can hear it if you place your ears about 6 inches from the unit. It bothered me, even though it really was not audible in practice. It is the transformer, a huge toroidal transformer, and is no longer available today. So I accept the slight hum (can't hear it).

Emotiva is one of the best amps available, having reviewers compare them to Krell and other high end models.

I would buy an Anthem amp, if cost were not a factor.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try replacing the electrical receptacle with a quality one..at least making sure you have a solid ground and neutral connection


----------



## Hifigunit (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for responding!! 

Great idea getting a friend to swap out and help isolate. The hum is not loud, but I hear it. I have had an electrician (a friend of mine) come and check the circuit as well as the connections. I may order a new one and see what happens. As you said I can always return it. I will report back!


----------

